# Tenburg



## spiceycat (Dec 19, 2006)

RCI just told me they aren't accepting any Tenbury - I have written the company - but does anyone here know why?


----------



## philemer (Dec 19, 2006)

Email RCI in SA at thespecialists@rci.co.za and tell them your resort name, unit #, week #, your name & RCI acct. # and approx. when you paid your levy. THEY will deposit it for you & fast. Don't even call RCI USA.

Phil


----------



## grest (Dec 20, 2006)

Hmm...what does this mean?  Are you speaking about this particular poster or do you think that generally we will have to deposit with RCI SA in the future?
Connie


----------



## philemer (Dec 20, 2006)

grest said:
			
		

> Hmm...what does this mean?  Are you speaking about this particular poster or do you think that generally we will have to deposit with RCI SA in the future?
> Connie



You misread my note. Your deposit goes into your RCI USA acct. but RCI SA can facilitate the process for you. They are sharper, and quicker, than RCI USA, IMHO. You don't ever have to contact RCI USA to get your SA week deposited. I just email RCI SA, after I've pd. my levy, and they get it deposited for me. It shows up within 2 days usually. Sorry about the confusion.

Phil


----------

